
Details of the sound system in Tesla’s Model S [pdf] - dmmalam
http://www.s1nn.de/system/uploads/attachment/file/548ed54bbfc4384f1f00000b/Tesla-TechnischeInformationen_deutsch_englisch.pdf
======
greglindahl
The most important thing isn't mentioned in this PDF -- it goes to 11.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_to_eleven](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_to_eleven)

------
dmmalam
English version is later in the pdf

